# Cross-posting



## hdeditor (Jan 7, 2004)

I posted a message in the TiVo Help Center forum. A reply suggested that my message should have been posted in the TiVo Upgrade Center forum.

Should I cross-post the original message by copying it and making a new thread? Should I make a new post in the Upgrade Center forum and refer to the original message in the Help Center forum? Should I trust that my instincts for posting in the Help Center forum were correct and ignore the Upgrace Center forum?

If I should refer to the original post in another forum, what form should that link take?

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I moved the thread & left a link in the Help Center.


----------



## hdeditor (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

